# my christmas girls



## luca




----------



## always1more

They are lovely pictures, can't get my dog to pose like your'es have, well done


----------



## BeagleOesx

Love the pics, there is no way I could get Harvey to sit with anything on him and then sit still :lol:


----------



## JenJen22

awwwwwwwwww 

lovely pics 

x


----------



## new westie owner

Lovely pics girls are gorgeous


----------



## CKins

That first picture is especially adorable. Very festive. Lovely pooches!


----------



## sarah456

Great pics!


----------



## Guest

Great christmas pictures of your dogs. They are gorgeous.


----------



## portiaa

Lovely photos!


----------



## dizzylou

Fab, Fab FAB! I wish I could get Dizzy to sit like that, you have inspired me to give it another try, better get plenty of chicken in!!


----------



## dragon33

Great christmas photo make great cards.


----------



## Bettylion

They are lovely pictures and sweet girls


----------

